

Show HN: webmon.com - halayli
http://webmon.com/

======
jaredcwhite
This looks interesting but lacking in documentation and the support site is
blank. I'm not sure what I would be signing up for. How does it work if you
don't need to install something server-side?

~~~
halayli
Support site is getting populated this week. I am also creating a demo account
to allow users to test the service without signing up.

Webmon is external monitoring only and that's why there's no need for server-
side installation.

